# Question For Breeders



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The behavorist I'm going to be seeing asked how many puppies were in Lexi's litter and I told her it was just lexi. Lexi's mom "adopted" 2 shih tzu puppies from another litter so Lexi wasn't alone growing up. The behavorist told me to look up singleton puppies for some great insight into Lexi. I just thought I would ask you guys if you could give me any input into singletons?


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Kylee was a singleton but I havent noticed anything different either way with her...

Of course, I dont really know if she was actually a singleton since her breeder was less than a reputable one so she couldve just been lying... so i guess i really havent been any help at all! Sorry I hope you find some info







I would be interested to learn about this topic as well.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> The behavorist I'm going to be seeing asked how many puppies were in Lexi's litter and I told her it was just lexi. Lexi's mom "adopted" 2 shih tzu puppies from another litter so Lexi wasn't alone growing up. The behavorist told me to look up singleton puppies for some great insight into Lexi. I just thought I would ask you guys if you could give me any input into singletons?[/B]



I have kept two pups who were from single pup litters. Last summer, it was Secret, who was born to an experienced, very nurturing mom. He and his mom stayed in my bed between the pillows for the first month, then went to live in my bathroom for the next two months. This year, I have Pocket, who is a tiny little boy, born to a first time mom who didn't have the nurturing ability as Secret's mom. Perhaps she would have done better, but he was so tiny that I had to take him with me if I was gone over a few hours, as he began to have sugar lows with her. 
I think where you are going with this is with the socialization, and I will say that I really can't see that much difference with either of my boys, as Pocket has had Secret as his friend up until he left to go to be groomed for show. Secret has made a good adjustment being away from me even though he made every step I did here in my house. Of course he can't have playmates to rough house with right now, as his coat needs to get right. It was really funny when he was here to see this little barely one pound boy jump right on top of his four pound uncle. They played as if they were the same size. Both these boys are very confident, but don't fight and show aggressive "alpha" behavior. But, remember, I have a HERD here, so mine learn from an early age to get along. If they don't then they are not included in the group, and I do change the group from room to room from time to time. For instance, one of my girls in the sunroom might spend the evening with the ones in the den. I do think now that Secret is with my handler Pocket is more rambunctious, but it might be that he is just older and bigger. He loves to play tug of war.
Now, I did have the litter of four girls born in February. The two I am keeping, as well as one who is sold are still here. They fight like sisters and do make a lot of noise, but they adapt real well if they are one of the ones to switch rooms to be with the others. In other words, they know they can wrestle with their sisters, but when they are in the den, it's chase or toys, but no fighting. I think that is because I'm the "alpha" and I don't allow it because that is usually where I am.
My pups also learn from an early age that they must be respectful of the "adults". Lucy will let any of them know the rules, and they don't bother her. Dee Dee and Liz just ignore them, but they somehow know that these two don't like "dog play".
Raising dogs from birth to adulthood and intergrating them into the community is much like raising two legged children.


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Vinny is a singleton. The breeder had other adults but no other puppies in the house. Vinny is a very laid back sweet little guy. The first night we had him home was a very easy transition, he slept in his crate without a sound or fuss, the second night he would have none of it and wanted to sleep in the big bed with us and has every night since. I did hear when I first got him that some singletons have some social problems if they have not had a chance to interact with other puppies, that has not been the case here.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Bella was a singleton and it has been a very difficult adjustment bringing in Krista.







Bella is like an ADULT HUMAN who does not want to be bothered with a bratty kid. I am not sure if this stems from the fact that she is a singleton...or an adult Maltese...or both. Bella is quiet and likes to sleep in, and quietly lay about the house, and Krista won't have it. She DEMANDS play and will get it if she has to torment Bella to death. Bella is a standoffish QUEEN to Krista. Bella is not as fast or agile as the younger one and this ticks Bella off. Bella simply tries to mount and "settle" the wild kid because she is heavier and wants to remain alpha, but this does not work because puppy Krista is a feisty one coming from a litter of four. I have no idea where all this will take us, but the house is just now tolerable after almost six months of adjustment around here. There were moments I considered sending Krista back to Pashes because it was going so poorly. I have one singleton and one from a litter of four and both seem to want to be "top dog". I love Krista to pieces, but if I had my life to live over I would stick with a single Maltese. Bringing in another when Bella was 2 1/2 was not a great choice for this particular spoiled singleton personality.







I thought her laying around so much was a sign that she was bored and needed a friend. No, she just likes to lay around I have found out after the fact.









I should add that Bella is not mean to Krista...she just wants to be left ALONE! Bella will seldom play with Krista but Bella still brings her toys to the adults in the house for play. I think Bella thinks she is a HUMAN and won't be bothered with another Maltese. 

I will also add this. When Krista was spayed a few weeks ago...Bella was all over the house looking for her. So the relationship is a complicated one.


----------

